# Démontage écran iMac G4 17" tournesol



## pff_41 (13 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quelqu'un sait-il comment l'on démonte la face avant de l'écran d'un iMac tournesol ? Il y a bien 3 vis sous l'écran mais quid aprés ?

Je cherche simplement à retirer de très petits moucherons qui attirés par la luimière de l'écran sont venus mourir sur (ou plutôt dans) l'écran.

Rien de très grave, mais ils sont gros comme un paquet de dead pixels !

Merci d'avance,
Pierre F-F.


----------



## noz (14 Mars 2010)

Il faut que tu positionnes l'imac écran vers le haut, stabilisé le plus possible, et une fois les trois vis retirées, tu exerces une pression horizontale sur le bas de l'écran, comme si tu voulais le faire glisser loin de la boule, en prenant soin de bien tenir avec ton autre main l'arrière de l'écran.


----------



## nicodum (19 Mars 2010)

Bon je vais devoir enlever le bras articuler de mon imac tournesol aussi, probleme de retro eclairage et apple ne répare plus les tournesol  pourtant des néons à remplacer c'est pas sorcier quoi !! 

Donc je vais garder que la demi sphere et trouver un ecran lcd d'occaz... si vous avez des conseils de manipulation et des problemes que je risques de rencontrer je suis preneur


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2010)

Attention
très souvent le souci de retro eclaire est lié à d'autres trucs
parfois tout simplement des resets à refaire

ou
la piece ( inverter board)
 ou divers faux contacts 
ou
plus rare effectivement un souci au niveau de cable
( pincé quelquue part sur le trajet)


----------



## nicodum (19 Mars 2010)

ben dans tous les cas je dois mettre les mains dedans, les gars de iconcept ont pas voulu se pencher sur le soucis du tournesol pretextan que dans tous les cas apple ne faisait plus de piece... 

donc comment etre sur que ca vient pas de l'inverter board ? comment voir quel fils coince ? où sont les reset a faire ? sinon j'enleve l'ecran comme j'ai lu par là un mec qui l'avait fait ( opération définitive quoi, faut couper 5 fils pour libérer le bras je crois... )


----------



## nicodum (20 Mars 2010)

j'ai vu que y avait des 19" wide en 1440x900 donc la resolution native du tournesol mais je voulais savoir si en partant sur des 19" LED qui ont une reso de 1366x768 si la carte graphique du tournesol ( une GF2 je crois ) pouvais prendre en charge ce format ?


----------

